# tila tequila getting fucked up by juggalos.



## eddo (Oct 16, 2010)

trying to find actual footage of this. any suggestions on where to look?


----------



## Doobie_D (Oct 16, 2010)

the search bar dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddo (Oct 16, 2010)

tried that. mostly came back with a bunch of crappy news stories and slutty tila tequila shit.


----------

